# Nzxt 73 + DB900 Rev2, wo am besten einbauen?



## ssj3rd (24. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nächste Woche kommt dann endlich mein System bei mir an, nun habe ich viel gelesen und gehört und bin nun extrem verunsichert.

Laut diesem Video soll man wohl unbedingt das Ganze in der Front einbauen, da man sonst fast 10 Grad Unterschied hat, wenn man das Teil im Deckel einbaut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNAMxZgvves

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Andere in verschiedenen Foren sagen:
“auf jeden Fall im Deckel!”

ihr seht schon, alles ist dabei 

Kurze Hardware Übersicht:
- Dark Base 900 Rev2 + NZXT 73
- Asus Dark Hero + Ryzen 5900X + 3070FE
- in der Front habe ich 3x Silent Wing 3 High Speed, diese kann ich natürlich auch in den Deckel verlegen, falls Front doch am meisten Sinn macht
- die 5,25er Schächte werden komplett ausgebaut, überhaupt alles an Schächten, kommt eh nur eine oder höchstens noch 2xM2 rein, keine HDDs - keine LW

Was sagt ihr, wo soll das Teil am besten dran? 
Front, Deckel oder gar nach unten?

Hätte eigentlich den Deckel favorisiert - aber das Video mit den 10 Grad Unterschied hat mich doch stutzig gemacht…


----------



## claster17 (24. Mai 2021)

Definitiv in den Deckel, weil die Front fast luftdicht ist. Ob rein oder raus besser ist, musst du selbst testen.

Der dritte Lüfter vorne hat übrigens so gut wie gar keine Funktion, weil er bei geschlossener Tür nur einen winzigen Spalt von nicht mal 5mm zum atmen hat. Die Seiten sind nämlich wegen der 5,25"-Blende geschlossen.

Weiters empfehle ich um die Lüfter herum mit z.B. Klebeband abzudichten, damit keine Abluft rezirkuliert wird.

Ich würde für die Front noch die Silent Wings gegen Noctua NF-A14 oder vergleichbar tauschen, denn die bequiet machen nur viel Krach und bewegen kaum Luft.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. Mai 2021)

Ist immer die Frage. Bei Luft nach außen bekommt die WK warme Luft von innen. Bei Luft nach innen bekommen die Bauteile warme Luft.
Ich würde sagen, oben. Bei guter Lüftung von vorn oder unten.
Im Endeffekt zählt Luft. So viel wie möglich. Allerdings erst dann, wenn gute Kühler verbaut sind.
Ist z.B. der CPU oder GRAKA Kühler schlecht hilft auch mehr Luft nur wenig.


----------



## flx23 (25. Mai 2021)

Ist an sich egal, da der Prozessor so oder so sehr warm wird würde ich ihn ebenfalls in den Deckel bauen, dann bleibt die Grafikkarte etwas Kühler und perfomanter


----------



## ssj3rd (25. Mai 2021)

Also wie erwartet doch der Deckel, hmm, danke erst mal. 🙏


----------



## ssj3rd (25. Mai 2021)

claster17 schrieb:


> Ich würde für die Front noch die Silent Wings gegen Noctua NF-A14 oder vergleichbar tauschen, denn die bequiet machen nur viel Krach und bewegen kaum Luft.


Zitat Computerbase: 
„Die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den verschiedenen Modellen sind so klein, dass es ein aufwendiges Messprotokoll benötigt, um diese überhaupt zu erkennen.“

Test 140mm Kühler: 








						140-mm-Lüfter für Radiatoren im Vergleichstest: Ergebnisse und Fazit
					

140er-Lüfter für Radiatoren im Test: Ergebnisse und Fazit / Das Kühlvermögen im direkten Vergleich / Starken 120-mm-Lüftern auf der Spur




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## claster17 (25. Mai 2021)

Der Test hat kaum Relevanz, weil es um die spezielle Situation in genau diesem Gehäuse geht und hier taugen die Silent Wings nichts.
Ich hatte das Gehäuse selber. Deshalb weiß ich auch ganz genau, dass das Tauschen der SW3 in der Front gegen NF-A14 für mehr Frischluft bei weniger Drehzahl und Lautstärke sorgt.

Sobald du eine Grafikkarte mit mehr Abwärme darin verbaust, kann es gut sein, dass die Lautstärke sich reduziert, wenn du die Tür öffnest. Jedenfalls war es bei mir so.
Wirklich brauchbar wurde dieses Gehäuse erst nach diversen Schneidarbeiten.


----------



## ssj3rd (25. Mai 2021)

Hmm mal schauen, bin noch am überlegen ob ich die NZXT Lüfter durch diese hier ersetze:
Arctic P12 Fan 120mm PWM PST A-RGB 3x

Sollen laut Igorslab ja absolute Preis und Leistungskracher sein, außerdem wird’s dann bissel bunter


----------



## Shinna (25. Mai 2021)

Du solltest imo eher die Wahl des Cases überdenken. Oder gehts nur darum einen möglichst großen Koffer unter dem Tisch zu haben?


----------



## ssj3rd (25. Mai 2021)

@Shinna

Ich verstehe nicht was alle gegen dieses Case haben, der Vorgänger wurde in allen Testberichten (unter anderem auch hier sehr prägnant!) als Referenz oder „bestes Case das wir je getestet haben“ bezeichnet.
Und auch die User in den Foren, die es dann kurze Zeit später selbst besaßen feierten es hart ab und waren völlig Hin und Weg.
(Einfach mal die Kommentare hier zu den Tests angucken)

Und der Nachfolger (der ja praktisch nur eine leicht verbesserte Version ist) bekam fast noch bessere Bewertungen lokal wie international und auch wieder von den späteren Besitzern selber.

Und plötzlich ist dieses Case so arg grausig und billig und laut und hat schlechte Luftzirkulation, ist ein Backofen etc?!
Was ist plötzlich passiert?
Woher kommt dieser doch sehr sehr drastische Umschwung?

So etwas habe ich in 25 Jahren IT noch nie erlebt, nicht mal ansatzweise. Ist das Case plötzlich über Nacht mutiert zu einem Monster?
Bin immer wieder erstaunt zum Hate bzw der Abneigung ggü dem Case.
Als ob man plötzlich den Noctua NF-A12x25  kacke finden würde 

Haben Alle Tests gelogen? Waren alle gekauft?
Und die späteren User die es dann besaßen betrunken? 

Wie hat sich dieses Case plötzlich diese Feindschaft erarbeitet?


----------



## Shinna (26. Mai 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Woher kommt dieser doch sehr sehr drastische Umschwung?


Fast alle Hersteller setzen aktuell den Fokus auf Airflow bei den Cases. Inzwischen ziehen neben den CPUs eben auch GPUs gewaltig am Stecker und sorgen für entsprechende Abwärme. Das können bei deinen Komponenten je nach Szenario auch schon mal an die 450w sein. Sprich irgendwie sollte genügend frische Luft reinkommen und die warme Luft auch abgeführt werden können.

Ein Case mit Mesh Front muss dabei nicht lauter als ein "Silent Case" sein. Es kommt dabei auch darauf an, was für Geräusche entstehen. Und eben auch welche Temperaturen man für sich als ok erachtet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T6jxiE2GQpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich persönlich würde das 802 Silent Base nehmen. Aus dem einfachen Grund weil es mit 2 unterschiedlichen Frontpanels geliefert wird. Des weiteren gibt es auch verschiedene Lösungen für das Toppanel. Man kann das Case also ohne weiteres auf Airflow optimieren.


----------



## ssj3rd (26. Mai 2021)

Ich werde wenn alles fertig ist mal die Temperaturen posten, zurück geht das Monster nun auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.


----------



## Shinna (26. Mai 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Ich werde wenn alles fertig ist mal die Temperaturen posten, zurück geht das Monster nun auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.


Wenn es zu warm wird kannst Du einfach die Tür im Frontpanel entweder öffnen oder abnehmen. Das sollte bereits eine Menge bringen. Den NT Shroud kann man aber ansonsten auch dauerhaft ausbauen..


----------



## ssj3rd (30. Mai 2021)

Soo, alles aufgebaut und alle Türen und Deckel zu:

Idle: 49-52 Grad
Cinebench R23 ein Durchgang: 71-73 Grad

Bin absolut zufrieden, vor allen mit der Lautstärke, Mucks Mäuschen still das Teil.
Was jetzt genau so schlecht an dem Gehäuse ist erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht…


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Mai 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Soo, alles aufgebaut und alle Türen und Deckel zu:
> 
> Idle: 49-52 Grad
> Cinebench R23 ein Durchgang: 71-73 Grad
> ...



Das im Link unten sind meine Temperaturerfahrungen mit dem Dark Base 900 Rev.2 und Silent Wings 3.
Temperaturjäger und ein Schallgedämtes UND Modulares Gehäuse..., du solltest dir über die Temperaturen 0 sorgen machen... Ich bin Sehr zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse

PCGH-Forum, Link:
Mein mini vs. CPU Kühler Vergleich mit dem DB900 Rev.2

Die Hardware ist so auch noch aktuell, nur das ich das Crosshair Dark Hero 8 im Sale für 340€ bekommen habe


----------



## claster17 (31. Mai 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Cinebench R23 ein Durchgang: 71-73 Grad


Bei einem Durchgang wird der Kühler nicht mal warm.


ssj3rd schrieb:


> Bin absolut zufrieden, vor allen mit der Lautstärke, Mucks Mäuschen still das Teil.


Wie schnell drehen denn deine SW3?
Über 800 RPM fand ich die nämlich schon unangenehm.


ssj3rd schrieb:


> Was jetzt genau so schlecht an dem Gehäuse ist erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht…


Das wirst du verstehen, wenn du mehr Abwärme abführen musst. So manche 3090 verheizt fast 200W mehr als deine 3070 FE.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juni 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Cinebench R23 ein Durchgang: 71-73 Grad


Cinebench R23 lastet die Grafikkarte nicht aus, lass mal ein Game 2-3 Stunden laufen oder lass mal Prime95 + 16K ohne AVX zusammen mit Furmark mal laufen. Hierbei solltest du dann auch CPU und auch GPU Temperatur mit beobachten.

Im Übrigen sind nicht wir die was daran auszusetzen haben, sondern viele User die mit solch einem Gehäuse ständig über hohe Temperatur klagen.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Juni 2021)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Und plötzlich ist dieses Case so arg grausig und billig und laut und hat schlechte Luftzirkulation, ist ein Backofen etc?!
> Was ist plötzlich passiert?
> Woher kommt dieser doch sehr sehr drastische Umschwung?
> 
> So etwas habe ich in 25 Jahren IT noch nie erlebt, nicht mal ansatzweise. Ist das Case plötzlich über Nacht mutiert zu einem Monster?


Wie bereits geschrieben wird hier im Forum oft über hohe Temperaturen mit solch ein Gehäuse geklagt und wenn hierzu die geschlossene Seiten betrachtet wird, dann ist es im Grunde auch nicht verwunderlich. Hatte es auch schon in deinem Kaufberatungsthema angesprochen und wenn dann manche meinen sich darüber Lustig zu machen und du mein Beitrag dazu ignorierst, bin ich raus... weil es mich am Ende gar nicht interessiert und ich bei mir weiß, um was es geht.

Hier mal nur zwei Beispiele aus einem Thema...


Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Also von den dreien, solltest du auf keinen Fall das Dark Base 700 holen, da der Airflow hier nicht gut ist. (Habe selbst das Dark Base 900 Rev.2 und habe erst durch Case-Modding einen guten Airflow hinbekommen.) Das Case ist halt auf Silent und nicht auf Airflow getrimmt.





Cosmas schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Dark Bases sind alle auf Silent, aber nicht auf Airflow gebürstet und ich hatte selber das DB900, das konnte selbst mit 6 SW3 mit 1600RPM max, nicht im Ansatz mit meinem jetzigen Coolermaster H500M mithalten, da wurde alleine meine 1080 schon locker 10°C wärmer und die Lüfter statt mit 51% drehten mit 75-80%.


Zum Thema: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/midi-tower-mit-gutem-airflow-gesucht.605315/post-10765816

Am Ende musst du damit zufrieden sein und wenn es so ist, ist ja alles bestens.


----------

